# Keeping things clean and sanitary



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

I clean the cat's dishes with hot soapy water every day then spray them with Clorox Anywhere Spray. Also every few days I wash their bedding and when I replace it I spray it with flea spray. Am I overdoing it?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I believe there is no such thing as 'too clean' ...
I don't do all that. I wash food/water bowls once daily. I wash bedding periodically as I see the need and I do add a flea spray to the bedding.


----------



## InsufficientData (Dec 15, 2010)

The only thing about washing the bedding is that cats are very big on smell. They like things to smell familiar, and when you wash it all the smells go away. I only wash the bedding if it really needs it- although I don't really think there's any *harm* in washing it more often, so if it makes you feel better you might as well. 

Washing the dishes every day is probably good, though- I'm assuming you wash the clorox spray out afterwards, of course!


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

I actually have the opposite problem: I get very paranoid about washing their dishes with anything chemical. I'll use a tiny bit of dish soap and then rise them extremely thoroughly with hot water. 

I hate using bleach or any kind of stronger chemicals around stuff they eat/drink out of, as I'm always worried I won't get all of it off and it will make them sick.


----------



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

I use water so hot it just about burns my hands so I'm sure that washes off any residue that may remain. I would die if I thought I'd made them sick.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I have trouble dealing with the dirty cat dishes - cleaning them is gross. I use paper plates instead. If you buy them in bulk they are only like a penny apiece. Worth it to me.


----------

